# Toolbox for HP Color Laserjet 1600



## ggpark (Feb 16, 2014)

How can I get the Toolbox for my HP Color Laserjet 1600? I already have the most current driver and firmware. I have Windows 7, 64 bit. 

The User Manual is not helpful -- There is no Toolbox shortcut on the desktop. There is no HP folder when I click Start > All programs. The HP site does not have the Toolbox to download.

I have unplugged/re-plugged in the printer. I have restarted the computer. Please offer very detailed, step by step instructions. Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What "Toolbox"? Do you mean this?


----------



## ggpark (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, for the 1600. It's referred to as the HP Toolbox in the User Manual. It gives options / information that includes seeing the ink levels and other details


----------



## ggpark (Feb 16, 2014)

Just to be clear: My "yes" may have premature and confusing. I'm not looking for the Printer Preferences window. The HP Toolbox is a separate utility that is not associated with preferences for printing a specific file


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

ggpark said:


> Just to be clear: My "yes" may have premature and confusing. I'm not looking for the Printer Preferences window. The HP Toolbox is a separate utility that is not associated with preferences for printing a specific file


Take a look at the system tray/notification area for the HP printer utility icon. Left or right click on it to see the options it has. Normally the toolbox functions would either be listed individually or the monitor utility for that printer would open up and it often has button or tabs to take you to the toolbox functions you're looking for.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you install the full software package and not just the driver Drivers, Software & Firmware for HP Color LaserJet 1600 Printer - HP Support Center


----------



## ggpark (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, I installed the full software package from the HP site

I don't have an HP utility icon in the system tray (the bar I have horizontal at the bottom of the screen in which the Start button is located at the far left, correct?)

How does one get this icon to show up?

Thanks for further thoughts and ideas


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

ggpark said:


> Yes, I installed the full software package from the HP site
> 
> I don't have an HP utility icon in the system tray (the bar I have horizontal at the bottom of the screen in which the Start button is located at the far left, correct?)
> 
> How does one get this icon to show up?


Yes, that bar sounds about right. If the icon isn't there, maybe it's hidden. Click the small triangle to display hidden icons. If there's nothing there too, Open the HP folder in Start menu. There should be a link to launch your printer's utility software.


----------



## ggpark (Feb 16, 2014)

There is no HP in the hidden icons.

I don't have an HP folder in the start menu which I had looked at before

Further ideas?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a read here HP Color LaserJet 1600/2600n Toolbox: Needlessly Well Guarded Secret | FalconFour's Perpetual Musings


----------



## ggpark (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you, I already have. I pasted the line given into a new shortcut on the desktop. the .exe file could not be found

Any other idea how to get this line to work?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would be looking in the X86 program files


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If you are still using the version 5 drivers (latest), it won't work because the HP Toolbox files are excluded from that package as the blog says, unless I'm missing something. You'll need older version of the drivers to recreate the shortcut. You may have to type the full path to the executable file in the shortcut if its location is not included in the system PATH environment variable.


----------

